# June Birthstone Nails - Pearl



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy June! Here are some lovely nail polishes in June's birthstone color, pearl. To me, the best thing about pearls are how many different shades they come in. What are your favorite pearl inspired polishes? 





Chanel Pearl Drop Source: Temptalia





Sally Hansen Ring My Shell Source: Scrangie





Essie Kisses and Bises Source: Scrangie


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

OOoooooooo, so pretty! I especially love the Essie!


----------



## hardystella (Jun 3, 2013)

I like sally hansen the most.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2013)

I love ring my shell, so pretty!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 5, 2013)

These always look weird in swatches to me but great in person. The shimmery is good for summer and if you go with a white pearl it matches almost anything.


----------

